# amule vs mldonkey

## djinnZ

In termini di dipendenze, vulnerabilità, funzioni supportate etc. val la pena di buttare alle ortiche amule (che richiede la stradannata crypt++, più che giustamente "masked" a tempo indefinito per hardened, nelle ultime versioni e per la ricerca) per passare ad mldonkey?

Come si comporta per l'importazione dai temp di amule?

Lo si può configurare per avere il supoorto diretto ai link del browser su server remoto?

Quanto è delicato il suo sistema di archiviazione etc. etc.

Ovviamente parlando delle versioni in portage, niente overlay o cvs.

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come si comporta per l'importazione dai temp di amule?

 

dai un'occhiata qua : http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Import_temp

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo si può configurare per avere il supoorto diretto ai link del browser su server remoto?
> 
> 

 

cosa intendi dire? Se intendi la normale integrazione con il browser guarda qui : 

http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Browser_Integration

comunque sia mldonkey di default gira come demone, si mette in ascolto su una particolare porta e ci si può collegare ad esso e dargli comandi a prescindere dal fatto che ci si trovi sullo stesso computer su cui gira il demone o no.

sulle altre cose non so risponderti, spero di esserti stato utile

----------

## djinnZ

Lo usi? Come ti trovi? Mai provato l'import?

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Lo usi? Come ti trovi? Mai provato l'import?

 

attualmente no, però l'ho usato nell'estate 2007 e non mi ci sono trovato male, mi sembra molto stabile e avendo realizzato il core (il programmino mlnet) a parte puoi sceglierti tra una varietà di possibilità per il controllo : 

 interagire direttamente con i comandi da terminale collegandosi a mlnet

 usare la gui sviluppata dagli sviluppatori ufficiali (che a me non piace)

usare sancho-bin come gui (decisamente meglio della precedente)

usare l'interfaccia web

inoltre, cosa più importante, mldonkey non supporta solo il protocollo ed2k (di cui supporta anche la rete kad) ma anche bittorrent gnutella, gnutella2 , overnet... (forse me ne dimentico qualcuno) , e quindi può essere un po' il coltellino svizzero dei client p2p.

Una cosa però: molte cose non sono configurabili tramite gui e quindi avrai a che fare con l'edit manuale del file di configurazione che ne regola molti aspetti (è molto molto configurabile) , sul wiki ufficiale da dove ho preso i link che ti ho passato trovi tutte le informazioni necessarie per capire a fondo come configurarlo.

Per quanto riguarda l'import non ricordo esattamente se ho fatto l'import da amule o se ho iniziato lo scaricamento da mldonkey per poi esportare in amule ... a tal proposito , se ti può servire , per amule c'è uno script per l'importazione automatica da mldonkey (qualora tu ti pentissi e volessi tornare ad amule).

Comunque concludendo mi ha dato una grande sensazione di stabilità, probabilmente grazie alla sua architettura (core separato dall'interfaccia),  soprattutto rispetto ad amule, per la rete ed2k ha un comportamento un po' anomalo ma vantaggioso, invece di collegarsi a un singolo server ed2k ne sceglie 4 e si collega ad essi, così facendo aumenta anche i risultati, la possibilità di reperire fonti . 

Poi non so se è stata una mia impressione o meno, ma mi sembra proprio che per alcuni file molto rari, mentre con amule trovavo 0 fonti, mldonkey in qualche modo riusciva a tirarne fuori qualcuna .

Scusa la mia prolissità!

----------

## mrfree

Vai tranquillo con mldonkey non c'è paragone con amule  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

altro punto fondamentale per mldonkey è che non si porta dietro le wxgtk!

----------

## xdarma

Se ti può interessare, sotto KDE uso KMLDonkey come gui e mi trovo abbastanza bene.

----------

## djinnZ

Il problema è che il client che uso più spesso è quell'altro OS (causa governo idiota e ladro  :Twisted Evil: ) quindi mi farebbe comodo una soluzione per evitarmi la seccatura di scaricare i torrent o passare i link con copia ed incolla tra una interfaccia e l'altra.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io uso da anni mldonkey sotto chroot e lo controllo con l'interfaccia web (meglio di tante gui).

Visto che usi hardened puoi valutare l'opportunità di farlo girare in un ambiente ristretto. Contattami via pm e se vuoi ti passo qualche script che automatizza la cosa.

----------

## djinnZ

ho appena scoperto la pecca, non posso importare i download incompleti per mancanza di spazio (sembra che li debba prendere tutti) sul disco, per il momento soprassiedo fino a che non sposto tutto su un altro disco.

----------

## jbg70

Ti consiglio caldamente di migrare se ci riesci con pochi danni!

Lo uso da anni, ma non avendo mai affrontato il problema di import da altri client non saprei dire come/cosa fare.

Da un po' supporta anche il multiuser, quindi puoi creare diversi utenti con la propria directory dove vanno i files scaricati. Per ogni utente si puo' quindi definire directory di download ed email sulla quale inviare il messaggio di file scaricato appena terminato il download. Inoltre si puo' definire un utente che viene avvistao per ogni download completato.

Per i torrent, nell'interfaccia web (abbastanza completa) c'e' il 'pulsante' per inserire il link del file torrent, basta davvero un cut&paste del link direttamente dal browser, e poi ci pensa lui e va alla grande!

E' molto stabile, gestisce diverse reti p2p contemporaneamente. Ho trovato qualche difficolta' come load alto in caso di condivisioni di directory molto grandi (circa 200GB), ma non serve condividere tutta quella roba per accedere ai vari server. 

In bocca la lupo, ma ne vale davvero la pena.

Saluti.

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ho appena scoperto la pecca, non posso importare i download incompleti per mancanza di spazio (sembra che li debba prendere tutti) sul disco, per il momento soprassiedo fino a che non sposto tutto su un altro disco.

 

ciao, se vuoi importarne solo alcuni puoi fare così, in amule clicchi destro sui file che ti interessano, vedrai nella voce anteprima un nome di file numerico con estensione .part , bene segnati tutti questi numeri , ti crei una cartella in cui sposti tutti i file part che ti interessano, più cosa importantissima il corrispettivo file .part.met , e per prudenza anche il suo backup chiamato .part.met.bak , questi altri file più piccoli contengono le informazioni sul file incompleto fin qui scaricato. Dopo aver separato quindi quelli che ti interessano da quelli che non ti interessano puoi procedere importando da mldonkey specificando come cartella di temp di amule non quella "vera e propria" ma quella in cui avrai spostato i file selezionati da te, se mldonkey non ti consente di specificare la cartella (ma mi sembra strano) puoi facilmente rinominare la temp di amule e mettere al suo posto la directory con i file che ti sei scelto. Queste cose le ho sperimentate di persona in quanto mi è capitato qualche volta di essere a corto di spazio su disco e aver fatto il backup dei temporanei più grossi su un disco esterno per poi rimetterli al suo posto quando la situazione si fosse risolta. 

Tutto ciò che ti ho detto può essere facilmente scriptabile, che ne so metti in un file di testo i numeri (uno per riga) e fai uno script che sposta solo i corrispettivi part part.met e part.met.bak nella cartella che preferisci.

Spero di non essere stato tanto prolisso e di aver ovviato al tuo problema.

----------

## djinnZ

Faccio prima a ripulire quello spurgo di HD dove sono i file di destinazione ed i temporanei (su amule ne sono certo ed a quanto ho letto neanche mldonkey fa differenza, la dir temporanea deve essere nella stessa partizione della dir di destinazione o si rischiano perdite di dati) dalla porcheria.

Passare 40GB circa una manciata di file alla volta è folle, quindi per il momento soprassiedo, appena ho finito le pulizie passo (e se non funziona vi vengo a cercare uno per uno).

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> la dir temporanea deve essere nella stessa partizione della dir di destinazione o si rischiano perdite di dati

 Ahem, Io devo dire che non mi sono mai posto il problema ed ho sempre usato due directory separate. Immagino che se spengi il pc proprio nel mentre in cui il file viene trasferito questo possa generare una perdita dei dati, ma a me non è mai successo in tanti anni di utilizzo.

la directory "incoming" è montata in bind dentro la directory dei file temporanei, per problemi di chroot et similia, altrimenti penso che un symlink faccia la stessa cosa.

----------

## djinnZ

se lo spazio sul disco di destinazione è in esaurimento o insufficiente rischi di perdere il download completo o di ritrovarti il temporaneo morto ad occupare spazio, vale per tutti i programmi del p2p a quel che so. Oltre al fatto che una cosa è una copia altro uno spostamento nello stesso filesystem.

----------

